
Warcraft III Reforged - tosh
https://playwarcraft3.com/en-us/
======
ascar
Absolutely excited to play all the custom maps again. Tons of awesome tower
defenses, line tower wars, footman frenzy and party maps like uther party and
who is the weakest link. Who remembers Don't move the tauren? xD

I just hope connecting to the online features gets an update so it feels a bit
faster and less outdated than in StarCraft Remastered.

Would even be more excited about a Diablo 2 Remastered!

~~~
equalunique
Diablo 2 Remastered, via Steam, with Linux support. UwU

------
berbec
Pumped but a little disappointed. Was anyone else expecting better graphics?

~~~
lostmsu
Yeah, they surely improved unit models, but seems like terrain is still low on
details in this one.

------
lostmsu
Call me paranoid, but what is the chance, that they made it just to acquire
some IP from custom map makers? There is a famous Dota story, after which
Blizzard decided to add a clause to its Starcraft II world editor, that you
grant them license to anything you create in it. If a similar clause will be
silently added to Reforged, that would be bad.

------
stone-monkey
Looks amazing. WC3 has outsize influence on the online gaming landscape. It'd
be interesting to dissect how much of the design choices of MOBAs are
holdovers of the constraints of the WC3 world editor.

------
Antoninus
I played a ton of this game on lowest resolution at the time because I didn't
have a very powerful graphics card at the time. I can't wait enjoy its glory
once again!

------
jorblumesea
Please, do D2 next. First Starcraft, now WC3... All the classics!

~~~
squirrelicus
I would die for a D2 Remastered, man. I revisited that game recently and other
than the clunky controls, it's a blast.

~~~
sli
Titan Quest on the Switch has splitscreen multiplayer. I'm not holding my
breath, but I would love it if Blizzard did the same with D2.

------
qntty
Many long hours spent on War3 in elementary school. It was the game that I
built my first computer to play.

------
thefounder
Is this for real? This this a kind of w4 or just some new missions/stories?

~~~
reaperhulk
It's a remaster in the same spirit as Starcraft Remastered. Higher resolution
textures, higher polygon counts, better animation, higher resolution options.
Same game.

~~~
thefounder
How is that the max resolution is still 1024 x 800 ?

~~~
fphhotchips
What do you mean? The trailer indicates that it's going to be in 4k.

~~~
thefounder
Well the system requirments say something else

~~~
lgessler
That's a minimum recommendation. Pretty sure most people out there don't plan
to run this on Pentium II's

